# News sites/earnings calendars



## n5032245 (24 November 2009)

Looking to cross notes on what everyone uses to watch earnings/ news.

i currently use business spectator for the majority of my stock news. i use the daily fx forex stream for all international news releases for currencies. and i have been using egoli for agm/result dates, but it is not comprehensive. 

does anyone have a better site for watching earnings dates, news, etc?


----------



## n5032245 (8 December 2009)

> News sites/earnings calendars
> Looking to cross notes on what everyone uses to watch earnings/ news.
> 
> i currently use business spectator for the majority of my stock news. i use the daily fx forex stream for all international news releases for currencies. and i have been using egoli for agm/result dates, but it is not comprehensive.
> ...




anyone willing to offer an opinion


----------



## Timmy (8 December 2009)

Have a look at this recent thread, should help:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18123


----------

